# Does anyone else have this feeling?



## jen1017 (Dec 22, 2008)

I will start off by saying I've had bad DP before in 2008 and I managed to get better without having to go on medication. I did go to therapy and it helped a bit, but somehow I got free of it on my own.

Anyhow, things have happened in my life lately that have made me depressed and I found with feeling depressed I began to have random anxiety/panic attacks, but I would get over them and go on feeling okay again.

Within the last couple of weeks I've started having attacks again, because I somehow got the thought in my head that I may be going blind because I've noticed one of my eyes not being in focus as much as it was. I am going to make an appointment with my optometrist as soon as possible to get my eyes checked

But, beyond not having as great of focus in one eyes, I feel like my vision is dark. I can't really explain it better than that. It's not like black spots or anything blocking my vision, it just seems darker or something. The thing is, I'm also feeling disconnected, and I'm not sure if the 'dark' feeling is from my actual vision or if it's just because I'm feeling disconnected. I forget exactly how my DP had felt before.

So for the last week or so I've been constantly worrying about my vision, and the thing is, it's hard to distract myself from thinking about it because anything distracting (watching tv, reading, drawing) it all obviously needs me to be able to see to do it.

I wish I could go back in time to before I had the first panic attack and distract myself. I honestly think I'd prefer any DP symptom over this, even the feeling of being 'unreal'. I'm terrified it won't get better and I'll be stuck like this, and I will just sit in my room with my eyes closed for the rest of my life.

Has anyone else experienced this dark vision type symptom?


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

jen1017 said:


> I will start off by saying I've had bad DP before in 2008 and I managed to get better without having to go on medication. I did go to therapy and it helped a bit, but somehow I got free of it on my own.
> 
> Anyhow, things have happened in my life lately that have made me depressed and I found with feeling depressed I began to have random anxiety/panic attacks, but I would get over them and go on feeling okay again.
> 
> ...


I've read of others feeling that their vision is somehow dark. Some questions,

Does it seem harder to see things indoors in the evening than outside in the day?

Does it seem hard to adjust the TV settings well?

Does it seem harder to watch motion (action verses drama)?

Does everything seem the same out of each eye? (presuming it always used to)


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

jen1017 said:


> I will start off by saying I've had bad DP before in 2008 and I managed to get better without having to go on medication. I did go to therapy and it helped a bit, but somehow I got free of it on my own.
> 
> Anyhow, things have happened in my life lately that have made me depressed and I found with feeling depressed I began to have random anxiety/panic attacks, but I would get over them and go on feeling okay again.
> 
> ...


I don't know if this will alleviate any of the anxiety you are experiencing regarding this issue, but I too believed that I was going blind several months after being hit with DP/DR...literally. I think this ''darkness'' that you are describing has more to do with Derealization than Depersonalization, as it is your ''vision'' that's being affected, so to speak. I know you were asked several questions by the above poster, but I am wondering....do you feel as if you are surrounded by a thick fog...or that a veil or ''transparent sheet'' is in front of you and you can't quite see things are crisply or sharply as before?? I definitely think what you are describing has to do more with the disconnection, and less with your actual eyesight (vision). Does this make sense?


----------



## curlyradar (Nov 6, 2010)

I too experience the dark vision. I suffer mostly with dr, not so much dp. but i know exactly what you're talking about. it's almost like someone put very very light sunglasses over your eyes, just enough to be noticeable.


----------



## piescoffer (Dec 10, 2009)

I can relate to this too - I have been having bad anxiety / depression and DP - some days when the anxiety and DP are severe it's like everything is slightly darker than usual - like being under a dark cloud and everything seems surreal - surroundings / people / objects seem unfamilier. I doubt very much that there is a physical problem with your vision - it is most likely bought on by anxiety and DP - problem is the more you notice it and get anxious about it the more it will happen - probably best to get some reasuurance from the optician and then you can just put it down to DP and not let it bother you so much.


----------



## Ashleyhhhhh (Oct 23, 2013)

jen1017 said:


> I will start off by saying I've had bad DP before in 2008 and I managed to get better without having to go on medication. I did go to therapy and it helped a bit, but somehow I got free of it on my own.
> 
> Anyhow, things have happened in my life lately that have made me depressed and I found with feeling depressed I began to have random anxiety/panic attacks, but I would get over them and go on feeling okay again.
> 
> ...


I have this too! It's horrible. I don't have where things look 2D just dim vision and visual snow. The dim vision is the worst. Did this ever go away for any of you??


----------

